# image xxx.sparsebundle déjà occupée



## thierry1964 (14 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous. Je possède un MBP et une Time Capsule 2 Go. J'ai démonté le DD que j'ai partitionné en 2 (1,5 Data & 500 Time Machine), puis remonté dans la TC. J'ai effectué une première sauvegarde en Ethernet qui a duré un maximum de temps. Depuis Time Machine fait ses sauvegardes soit en Wifi soit en Ethernet. Tout se passait bien. Depuis quelques jours les sauvegardes se soldent par un échec avec un message d'erreur qui m'annonce que l'image xxxxxx.sparsebundle est déjà utilisée. La seule solution que j'ai trouvé est d'ouvrir l'utilitaire AirPort et de redémarrer la TC. Une fois cette réinitialisation effectuée, les sauvegardes suivantes se passent bien. Dès que je quitte mon domicile et donc le réseau, la prochaine sauvegarde est en échec.
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce problème et auquel cas peut-il me renseigner sur une quelconque manipulation à faire.
Je vous en remercie d'avance.


----------

